# Vacation #2



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

Short and sweet some very basics with photos...drive time roundtrip maybe 70 minutes round trip 40 miles...camp setup under 1/2 hour.

So here ya go :mrgreen:

Camp setup at our most favorite site 

[attachment=13:tp9wpwmr]Camp Setup.jpg[/attachment:tp9wpwmr]

Good ole campfire and just relaxing with :O--O:

[attachment=12:tp9wpwmr]Campfire.jpg[/attachment:tp9wpwmr]

Faithful 4-leg companion on her first 2011 camp'n/fish'n trip //dog//

[attachment=11:tp9wpwmr]4 leg companion.jpg[/attachment:tp9wpwmr]

Kiddos coming up to visit the ole gals...came up twice just to hang out with us including daughter went fish'n with us one day...  8)  Son was helping a friend at friends Grandmas house doing lots of yard work for the Grandma...what a nice guy our Son is looking to help others...very proud when he told us what he was doing... 8)

[attachment=8:tp9wpwmr]Visiting Moms.jpg[/attachment:tp9wpwmr]

Out we go... -O<- --\O

[attachment=10:tp9wpwmr]Heading Out.jpg[/attachment:tp9wpwmr]

WOW end of June calm and no noticeable rec boaters...and the entire time they were very tame and respectable... :shock: we shall see as the season progresses :|

[attachment=9:tp9wpwmr]WOW no rec boaters.jpg[/attachment:tp9wpwmr]

Snow yet to still find it's way down...

[attachment=7:tp9wpwmr]Mt View.jpg[/attachment:tp9wpwmr]

Birds of prey...lots of these birds all over...

[attachment=5:tp9wpwmr]Osprey-1.jpg[/attachment:tp9wpwmr]

Fish'n with a fellow UWN TM nut...

[attachment=6:tp9wpwmr]Fishn With a Fellow TM Nut.jpg[/attachment:tp9wpwmr]

Here come the fish...had a great time...lost some berthas on the troll and cast...  Had breath taking heart leaping out of the chest follows on the cast dang fish just wouldn't commit to the offerings... seemed very curious -Ov- and just would swim off under the boat not spooked appeared to be just curious...did all the techniques and these bruts just provided an awesome tease...amazing fish this size follow the lure all the way to the boat no worries it was like watching a swimming log behind the lure maybe 6" away from the lure..once you see something of these fish sizes follow a lure you'll never forget it one fish well over 40" others pushing if not a titich over 40"...anyhoo...here ya go some of the fishy porn...lots of SMB these are photos of some of the larger ones...

Daughter with nice SMB...

[attachment=4:tp9wpwmr]KW SMB.jpg[/attachment:tp9wpwmr]

SMB are hitting lures one would not believe...all SMB were released for another day...

[attachment=3:tp9wpwmr]Nice SMB.jpg[/attachment:tp9wpwmr]

Largest SMB at 18.5" this thing was a |-O-|

[attachment=0:tp9wpwmr]PIG SMB WOW.jpg[/attachment:tp9wpwmr]

Lil guy that made the boat for a photo op...fish bumped out at 36" had a nice girth and shoulders...

[attachment=2:tp9wpwmr]Catch.jpg[/attachment:tp9wpwmr]

Catch release...

[attachment=1:tp9wpwmr]Release.jpg[/attachment:tp9wpwmr]

Great time overall saw lots of the fish that fear nothing just couldn't get them to commit including a good hookset on the troll but fixed that we hope.

So until next time...TIGHT LINES!!!


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Great photos k2! Boy, those are some nice fat fish.

Looks like a good time with the kids. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Size Matters (Dec 22, 2007)

It looks like you had a fun time good job getting Hershey out thanks for the report and photos. 8)


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

Another great K2 vacation.
I hope to have as much fun on mine starting Thursday.
Flaming gorge, here we come!


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

sweet!


----------



## REPETER (Oct 3, 2007)

You gals are outstanding! Thanks for always sharing your fun times with us


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Woo hoo! nice smallie


----------



## 1morecast (Dec 6, 2007)

Thanks for the pics and report! I love those bigge smalls.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Some great smallmouth action. Sorry you were left with only a tease by the big one. The "small" one looks pretty nice though. Good job.


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Thanks for the report so nice to have a place like that you enjoy so close to home... My adventures seem to be 3-5 hours away...


----------



## wyoguy (Mar 4, 2010)

Great fish! Always special to get out with family and enjoy nature and each other.


----------



## KennyC (Apr 28, 2010)

That has to be one of the coolest reports I have seen. Great job you guys and better luck with the TM next time out!!!  :O--O:


----------



## Tigru (Oct 15, 2007)

Good report as always, thanks. Amazing smallie!


----------



## fordkustom (Jan 27, 2011)

great pics and good job on some nice fish!


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Boy....you really know how to enjoy life K2!

Nice pictures, nice smiles, nice report!! :O--O:


----------



## wingnutt (Jul 15, 2011)

Nice pic's!

that's a good looking four legged friend


----------

